# Brain in a Jar



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I created this Brain in a jar for the Mad Lab contest. I am reworking it to fit into this forum better. That should be finished this week, and I will post it here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Has a bit of a steam-punky feel to it


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool. I will be copying that. How about a "how to"?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree steampunky for sure.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The brain looks bite-able. What's it made out of? Nice job.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Way cool!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

cool job 
i had the same type of idea .im planning of getting a severed head prop with hair 
fill small glass tank or large jar with water 
make a hole in bottom of the head and out of the mouth then place a small fish tank air tube into the head and to the small fish air pump 
them submerse the head into the water and turn the pump on 
think should look like the head is still breathing as the bobble come out of the mouth
and the hair should also move i the bubbles make it look quite realistic
i hope !


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

The How-To is now up for those of you who are interested!


----------

